# anyone use lamps-dlp.com?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

I am not a regular poster to this site, but after searching online on my burnt out bulb, I came across it several times. Has anyone ever ordered a replacement bulb from www.lamps-dlp.com? They have the best price (and free shipping) but I cannot seem to find much feedback on their services. Any experiences are much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I can't find any feed back on them either. Maybe they are a new company. If you do buy from them please post your buying experience. Thanks.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Check Discount-Merchant and see if they have what you need.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Before buying any lamp, verify that it is manufactured by the same vendor as the original, usually Osram or Philips, and that it has the same type number. Many online vendors are selling cheap copies that have a very poor record according to many techs who have used them.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Neither of them have one for my Sanyo PLV-60 :foottap:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

Unfortunately, they don't. I need a Toshiba DLP bulb (TB25-LMP).


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

The lamp is an original lamp from Toshiba. It includes the 6 month Toshiba warranty.

http://lamps-dlp.com/ProductDetail.asp?PartNumber=23311083


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

There are several vendors that offer 1 year warranties on lamps these days, including Acme and Excel/Bursma.


----------

